# I'm officially a Volvo driver



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Today I've taken delivery of an early 2008 Volvo C30 2.0d SE Sport with 18" Atreus wheels. It's Barents Blue which is a sort of dark turquoise. As well as a good array of standard kit it also has the bonuses of Sat-nav, the high performance audio system and an electric memory seat on the drivers side. 

It's done 85k miles which is more than I would have liked but it's in very good condition, the engine feel just as good if not better than a couple of lower mileage ones I tried and as an overall package it's quite a bit better than some newer and lower mileage ones. It's also only had one owner and has been religiously serviced at the same Volvo dealership all its life which is no bad thing. 

When I went to view it a week ago they'd just got it in so hadn't prepped it but even so it still looked pretty good apart from a couple of key scratches and a scuffed headlight and of course the usual swirls. the dealership have been peetty good and efficient and as part of prepping the car they sent the curbed and corroded wheels off to be fully refurbished in their original diamond cut finish at no extra cost to me, they've also removed the scratches and seem to have done a pretty good job on the swirls but the scuffed headlight still needs to be wet sanded. Mechanically it's completely fine apart from the fact it needed a new A/C condenser which was done again at no extra cost.

As far as mods go nothing mechanical apart from perhaps a performance panel filter and having the engine terracleaned to make it run even better. I do want to upgrade the headlight bulbs as the ones it currently has aren't that great and I'm going to get LED bulbs for literally everything else.

Pics to follow later as it's midnight and it's raining outside.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Jesus,I remember the days when you kept news like that to yourself,an prayed the neighbour's didn't know anything about "car badge pride" No moral shame anymore with the young ones lol.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

No good stating it has 18's cos its still a Volvo! Another good man lost...




Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

And you didn't want my 'high mileage' one that's turning over 70k this week? :/


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Today I've taken delivery of an early 2008 Volvo C30 2.0d SE Sport with 18" Atreus wheels. It's Barents Blue which is a sort of dark turquoise. As well as a good array of standard kit it also has the bonuses of Sat-nav, the high performance audio system and an electric memory seat on the drivers side.
> 
> It's done 85k miles which is more than I would have liked but it's in very good condition, the engine feel just as good if not better than a couple of lower mileage ones I tried and as an overall package it's quite a bit better than some newer and lower mileage ones. It's also only had one owner and has been religiously serviced at the same Volvo dealership all its life which is no bad thing.
> 
> ...


be careful with some of the rear lights they can funny with LED's and the bulb fail light can sometimes come up.

AC condenser if it is that should always be done FOC looking at it straight on if you could you would not find the problem i bet about 90-95% that it is on the seam of the unit where the original failed. These are as common as mud.And in nearly all circumstances are FOC.

If you get chance it is worth getting someone or doing yourself as it is easy to check the inlet throttle body for junk just to avoid any potential starting issues.

is it DPF'ed? should know by that mileage as the original should of been replaced at 75K service interval.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

volvo driver eh?

gonna need these


























:lol:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

DPF's on the Focus are £900 + fitting, and if they aren't changed you run in to lots of problems, its one of the reasons we moved from Ford. Some versions also have a fluid that need to be checked.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> be careful with some of the rear lights they can funny with LED's and the bulb fail light can sometimes come up.


Just get some canbus LED bulbs and they'll be fine. Most cars after 2005 will show a warning if you put standard LED bulbs in.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome to the club, you won't regret it  You may regret those alloys though!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

millns84 said:


> Just get some canbus LED bulbs and they'll be fine. Most cars after 2005 will show a warning if you put standard LED bulbs in.


I got Silvatec bulbs in my rear indicators and have no errors.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Focusaddict said:


> I got Silvatec bulbs in my rear indicators and have no errors.


Silvatech's aren't LEDs - I've got them front and rear


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> Silvatech's aren't LEDs - I've got them front and rear


Just realised what I put down. DOH!!!:wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Focusaddict said:


> Just realised what I put down. DOH!!!:wall::wall::wall::wall:


Muppet :wall:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> Muppet :wall:


:lol:


----------



## Blueworm (Feb 7, 2007)

I love the Volvo haters. :driver:

Having 225bhp on my ex-plod Volvo 850 T5 estate to play with while taking all the rubbish to the tip does me. :wave:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a Volvo mate. The new ones have come along way of the volvos of old. I'm 26 and not ashamed of having this as my daily runner 



















Added a few mods too like HEICO exhaust, HEICO lowering springs (not yet fitted), ITG filter and and iPA ARB, Focus ST front brakes and ST intercooler. Next up is a remap for me.

Get some pics up mate!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> volvo driver eh?
> 
> gonna need these
> 
> ...


I have reached an age where these are all aspirational items and a Volvo might be a bit young and trendy for me


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

VenomUK said:


> Nothing wrong with a Volvo mate. The new ones have come along way of the volvos of old. I'm 26 and not ashamed of having this as my daily runner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought that looked familar - VOC it is 

Smart motor mate, there's a few of us on here now!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes very funny craig :lol:, my 86 year old Grandfather has a Volvo 850 and has owned various other Volvos for the last 30 years, he was very pleased when I told him what car I was getting.



OvlovMike said:


> And you didn't want my 'high mileage' one that's turning over 70k this week? :/


That was before I tried one with a higher mileage , also reading you thread about the car I'm guessing you're up north where as I'm on the south coast :thumb:. I'd had no luck trying to sell the Corsa privately and the dealer gave me a really good price for it so buying from the dealership seemed the best option,



Ninja59 said:


> be careful with some of the rear lights they can funny with LED's and the bulb fail light can sometimes come up.
> 
> AC condenser if it is that should always be done FOC looking at it straight on if you could you would not find the problem i bet about 90-95% that it is on the seam of the unit where the original failed. These are as common as mud.And in nearly all circumstances are FOC.
> 
> ...


I can't find any evidence of there being a DPF and there's nothing about it in any of the old servicing bills that came with the car. The A/C condensor was done free of charge, initially they thought it just needed re-gassing but they'd only just got the car in when I viewed it. As for the LED bulbs we've had that issue when my dad fitted LED sidelight to his Merc, it immediately flashed up a warning, he switched the bulbs for error free CANBUS ones and the issue went away.



dew1911 said:


> Welcome to the club, you won't regret it  You may regret those alloys though!


They're like new now they've been refurbed, lets hope I can keep them that way :thumb:.

Anyway now for some pics, sadly from my phone as my digital camera is in pieces as the lens needs cleaning.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

take all the badges of the back :lol: makes a good improvement :lol:

as for the DPF 
8th VIN character a 4 should not have one, 5 will have a DPF
check the rear beam for a small EOLYS tank
or if your lazy whip the engine cover off and you should have one pipe on the inlet manifold at the front of the engine for no DPF, DPF'ed would have two usually.

none DPF


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Blueworm said:


> I love the Volvo haters. :driver:
> 
> Having 225bhp on my ex-plod Volvo 850 T5 estate to play with while taking all the rubbish to the tip does me. :wave:


Bit excessive for Sunday driving at 35mph


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I like the C30 always have although the new shape or face lifted ones look a bit out of proportion to me. This one though looks good id consider one.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks good that does, like how the sport didn't get silver mirrors too. Need to get mine painted at some point.

Just needs the twin exhausts


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> Looks good that does, like how the sport didn't get silver mirrors too. Need to get mine painted at some point.
> 
> Just needs the twin exhausts


You can buy a dummy pipe for the smaller engines with a single visible exhaust, as the 2.0d badge has been removed it should look fairly convincing particularly once I've cleaned up the existing pipe. Or rather it'll look convincing until I start it up on a cold morning .


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Laurie.J.M said:


> You can buy a dummy pipe for the smaller engines with a single visible exhaust, as the 2.0d badge has been removed it should look fairly convincing particularly once I've cleaned up the existing pipe. Or rather it'll look convincing until I start it up on a cold morning .


Tbh a local exhaust specalist could probably knock you up (ooo err) a twin set for not bad money, but I agree a dummy pipe would look very stupid once the weather gets cold.

Of course, with the right engine they leave the factory with two :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The diesel is a Pug dw10 isn't it?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

PugIain said:


> The diesel is a Pug dw10 isn't it?


Erm if that's a 2.0D and not a D3 then I think it's the Focus TDCi engine, the later D3 was the Volvo 5 cylinder one


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

New Ford diesels are Pug? 
1.6 and 2.0.
The older duratorque aren't.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> Thought that looked familar - VOC it is
> 
> Smart motor mate, there's a few of us on here now!


Cheers, Yeah from VOC, there seems to be a few of us VOC members over here on DW  Soon we can have our own section......



Laurie.J.M said:


> You can buy a dummy pipe for the smaller engines with a single visible exhaust, as the 2.0d badge has been removed it should look fairly convincing particularly once I've cleaned up the existing pipe. Or rather it'll look convincing until I start it up on a cold morning .


Over on VOC there are a few C30's having twins fitted, I wouldnt bother with a dummy as the real one will get so dirty you and everyone else would tell its a dummy no matter what the weather.

There is a thread over there of someone having a rear section made up using a 'Y' section giving 50/50 split of gasses out the back so both will get dirty together and look more real.

I debadged mine and always get asked what car it is 

My advice to you having freshly referbed Atreus's take them off and give them a good few layers of wax/sealent what ever. Just as long as they are protected. Get yourself a Volvo touch up kit. Use the clear coat provided. It will come in handy. I havent curbed mine but you get chips and I found a huge one the other day. Out comes the clear coat, off comes the wheel touch it up and away you go. Stops the nasty water getting to the Ally!



PugIain said:


> New Ford diesels are Pug?
> 1.6 and 2.0.
> The older duratorque aren't.


This engine is also found in Mazda's too. Think they are all the same engine. I got a Pug EGR valve blank and fitted fine but it chucked an error message up so removed it again.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> Erm if that's a 2.0D and not a D3 then I think it's the Focus TDCi engine, the later D3 was the Volvo 5 cylinder one


If definitely the TDCI engine on mine, it's not new enough to be a D3. According to the internet the TDCI engines from about 2005 are also used by Peugeot and Citroen badged as HDI.

Also a question for other Volvo owners, what's the 2nd 'clunk' for when locking? I push the button once to lock the car but then after about 10 seconds there's another quieter locking sound which happens automatically. Is for the deadlocks or something?.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Deadlocks coming on yeah, there's a slight delay for reasons I'm still not 100% sure of. If your ever in doubt, press the bottom button on the keyfob twice, can be handy for scaring people :lol:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

VenomUK said:


> My advice to you having freshly referbed Atreus's take them off and give them a good few layers of wax/sealent what ever. Just as long as they are protected. Get yourself a Volvo touch up kit. Use the clear coat provided. It will come in handy. I havent curbed mine but you get chips and I found a huge one the other day. Out comes the clear coat, off comes the wheel touch it up and away you go. Stops the nasty water getting to the Ally!


The wheels are one of the main priorities when I fully detail it, they'll be getting either Ceramishield or EXO applied.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Laurie.J.M said:


> The wheels are one of the main priorities when I fully detail it, they'll be getting either Ceramishield or EXO applied.


It really put me off the Arterus when I was looking as they seemed so vulnerable to white worming. A C30 IMO needs 18s or else they look lost, but luckily for me I turned one up with Midir's on and in pretty good condition over all, as the other option was to spend up to 2k on some OZ SuperTurismo's and tyres (which I still may end up doing yet), the Midir's are a breeze to clean too


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Laurie.J.M said:


> According to the internet the TDCI engines from about 2005 are also used by Peugeot and Citroen badged as HDI.


Ahem you mean the PSA Peugeot/Citroen HDi' are used by Ford


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> Deadlocks coming on yeah, there's a slight delay for reasons I'm still not 100% sure of. If your ever in doubt, press the bottom button on the keyfob twice, can be handy for scaring people :lol:


Thanks for that, on other cars we've had which have deadlocks you have to manually activate them by pushing the button twice, at least this way it means I can't forget to use them. My dad's already discovered what the bottom button does, he nearly had a heart attack. It may also come in handy if I ever forget where I've parked :lol:.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

:lol: It's pretty good isn't it, I set it off by accident in the dealers forecourt, but I imagine that's pretty regular for a Volvo main dealer.

My best one though was one night at work I was delivering to the main police station in Carlisle, about 3am, there's an officer walking round the car park looking lost, so I shouted across "Lost one?" "Aye" "Well, some plonker painted them all the same didn't they?" he laughed so I replied "Volvo? Press the bottom button twice!" He replied why as he pressed it and a V70 from about mid way down the row set off. "It's over there" I said and drove off 

Seems bloody ages till it'll shut up again too :lol:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Laurie.J.M said:


> My dad's already discovered what the bottom button does, he nearly had a heart attack. It may also come in handy if I ever forget where I've parked :lol:.


:lol: Done exact same thing, thought it activates hazard lights.....how wrong was I.:doublesho


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Focusaddict said:


> :lol: Done exact same thing, thought it activates hazard lights.....how wrong was I.:doublesho


Well, half points as the hazards do flash :lol:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> Well, half points as the hazards do flash :lol:


The loudest hazard lights in the world.:lol:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Focusaddict said:


> The loudest hazard lights in the world.:lol:


Well, it warns *EVERYONE* about the hazard, wither they need to know or not :lol:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> Well, it warns *EVERYONE* about the hazard, wither they need to know or not :lol:


But...but at 5am?:doublesho:lol:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Focusaddict said:


> But...but at 5am?:doublesho:lol:


Yep, then there suddenly becomes a more urgent hazard, that of your health from these lot


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Just got rid of mine.... loved it to bits. You wont be disapointed!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> Yep, then there suddenly becomes a more urgent hazard, that of your health from these lot


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

detaillover said:


> Just got rid of mine.... loved it to bits. You wont be disapointed!


why got rid?

i set mine off in the garage could not hear for days.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> The wheels are one of the main priorities when I fully detail it, they'll be getting either Ceramishield or EXO applied.


Won't help. It's stone chips that set them off, Lou's hasn't seen a kerb or anything but there's the beginnings of it on one of the wheels. No escape other than to paint them, which ruins it.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> why got rid?
> 
> i set mine off in the garage could not hear for days.


Wally. :lol:

I got a mate of mine thinking the D5 is some kind of pshyco, I waited most of the night for someone to walk between my car and the one next to it, he nearly cleared them both!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> DPF's on the Focus are £900 + fitting, and if they aren't changed you run in to lots of problems, its one of the reasons we moved from Ford. Some versions also have a fluid that need to be checked.


Or you could get the engine without dpf... 1.8 tdci



CraigQQ said:


> volvo driver eh?
> 
> gonna need these
> 
> ...


Prob came free with the car



Blueworm said:


> I love the Volvo haters. :driver:
> 
> Having 225bhp on my ex-plod Volvo 850 T5 estate to play with while taking all the rubbish to the tip does me. :wave:


The 'tip' hey, that makes you sound old



VenomUK said:


> Nothing wrong with a Volvo mate. The new ones have come along way of the volvos of old. I'm 26 and not ashamed of having this as my daily runner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, you're even adding Ford parts to hide the fact its a Volvo



Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

PugIain said:


> New Ford diesels are Pug?
> 1.6 and 2.0.
> The older duratorque aren't.


That explains why the 1.8 is the best ford diesel


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> That explains why the 1.8 is the best ford diesel


Might be the best engine,just a shame it out lives the bodies


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

PugIain said:


> Might be the best engine,just a shame it out lives the bodies


Oi, I got orange peel paintwork at no extra cost 

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

J1ODY A said:


> Oi, I got orange peel paintwork at no extra cost
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


So do bmw's and they twice the amount for it


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

J1ODY A said:


> Oi, I got orange peel paintwork at no extra cost
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


Lucky you,I got a random dent on my roof.
From the inside out.Fathom that one!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

PugIain said:


> Lucky you,I got a random dent on my roof.
> From the inside out.Fathom that one!


Your supposed to take your top hat off before you get in the car you muppet!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't wear hats.They mess my leonine mane up


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

dew1911 said:


> It really put me off the Arterus when I was looking as they seemed so vulnerable to white worming. A C30 IMO needs 18s or else they look lost, but luckily for me I turned one up with Midir's on and in pretty good condition over all, as the other option was to spend up to 2k on some OZ SuperTurismo's and tyres (which I still may end up doing yet), the Midir's are a breeze to clean too


Hold on...is your car beige and brown?? :doublesho


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Hold on...is your car beige and brown?? :doublesho


Do you think he could actually be Dwayne Dibbley??
Is there a Thermos on the back seat can you see?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Hold on...is your car beige and brown?? :doublesho


Certainly is... Or as Volvo call it, Cosmic White over Java Brown :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I like Volvo, they have a uniqueness to them, quite rare when most cars look similar.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Hold on...is your car beige and brown?? :doublesho


What a great spot. Now I'm sorry I can't UNSEE stuff lol. That has to be a volvo enthusiasts wet dream colour combo. Coffee an cream lol.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

OvlovMike said:


> Won't help. It's stone chips that set them off, Lou's hasn't seen a kerb or anything but there's the beginnings of it on one of the wheels. No escape other than to paint them, which ruins it.


Thats why I said about a touch-up kit. Keep one handy and touch up the chips with clear coat :thumb:



J1ODY A said:


> See, you're even adding Ford parts to hide the fact its a Volvo


I would have used parts from a T5 but Ford seem to put bigger brakes on the ST and more people tune the ST so more second hand intercoolers for sale. Also Volvo have a thing for jacking up the price when attaching Volvo to the name.....



T.D.K said:


> I like Volvo, they have a uniqueness to them, quite rare when most cars look similar.


Same reason why I got mine. Love it too!!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Just like the VAG drivers (VW) were going to the Skoda showrooms buying parts for their Passats.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

silverback said:


> What a great spot. Now I'm sorry I can't UNSEE stuff lol. That has to be a volvo enthusiasts wet dream colour combo. Coffee an cream lol.


A truly horrendous colour combo! :doublesho


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just to help a few C30 owners a few quirks i have picked up in regard to cleaning 

Well interior things first 

front headrests off  in between them annoying to leather clean 5 minutes before makes it so much easier! there are two hidden buttons in the back of the front seat you need to push both and work it slowly out 




























back on APC'ed down the headrest and material protected  (Gtechniq I1)


















sills are pretty wide on these i find...hated the volvo versions  ventureshield 



















rubber bonnet level pieces (the big rubber bit) finesses the bonnet level these get grime in them when cleaning just remember their positions before removing!










interior dash edge trim rubber air piece - warning be careful if you have the passenger airbag deactivation switch - personally i would advise against it's removal in that case










just give it a gentle tug 

remove the rubber piece from the plastic - only goes one way, APC down and protect with gummi pfldge or AG vinyl and rubber i have used to good effect to stop the marks from appearing 










boot bump pieces...my pet hate, after a while these turn green and manky, really do ruin an otherwise clean boot 









a nice well looked after example 


















a slightly unloved one (the D2 will be detailed this sunday).

my choices to clean up with...(really bad ones use degreaser to clean)









so much better...



















a certain number of C30's seem to suffer with rear wiper droop to...you really need a wiper arm removal tool to get it done quickly  i realign the straight version of mine with the heating elements when they are curved up and down...


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> A truly horrendous colour combo! :doublesho


I'll admit even I wasn't 100% sure of it when I first saw it but it's definetly an interesting colour that varies between almost grey to white, and even goes green in some lights. Compare the pics of mine to the dealer ones and you'll see what I mean (yes, these are the same car!)


















It's also very difficult to Photograph well!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

^^^ sticking up for you here Dew, I think in the flesh that colour combo looks stunning... just not on paper :lol:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> ^^^ sticking up for you here Dew, I think in the flesh that colour combo looks stunning... just not on paper :lol:


Tell me about it, even though my original brief for a C30 was it couldn't be a two tone, As soon as I saw that one in the flesh I totally fell for it. Don't regret it one bit! Gets a fair bit of attention out and about as well.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

think you should refurb the wheels in the brown though


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> think you should refurb the wheels in the brown though


:lol: I've had those daft ideas myself, More than likely the mirrors are going brown when I get round to painting them, also thinking of doing the boot handle the same. At the end of the day it's the concept car colour scheme, so I'm happy to run with it.

As for wheels, I really want a set of these but don't want to pay dealer prices...


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> I'll admit even I wasn't 100% sure of it when I first saw it but it's definetly an interesting colour that varies between almost grey to white, and even goes green in some lights.


I'm only trolling :thumb: If we all had the same tastes the world would be a boring place.



dew1911 said:


>


They look great. How much are they from the dealer?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> :lol: I've had those daft ideas myself, More than likely the mirrors are going brown when I get round to painting them, also thinking of doing the boot handle the same. At the end of the day it's the concept car colour scheme, so I'm happy to run with it.


Even if you did get the wrong wheels.










And the wrong stereo.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> They look great. How much are they from the dealer?


£418 a corner, without rubber :doublesho:doublesho

I'm scanning eBay like a madman till some come along cheaper!



OvlovMike said:


> Even if you did get the wrong wheels.
> 
> And the wrong stereo.


And that's offset by the right engine, and number of exhausts


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> And that's offset by the right engine, and number of exhausts


And again ruined by the lack of navigation and sunroof :lol:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> And again ruined by the lack of navigation and sunroof :lol:


Sunroof? I didn't realise it was 1996 again!

And I have a Garmin, never been a fan of factory fitted sat navs :wall:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Sunroof, handsfree and satnav. The only way to roll!

I'm not normally a fan of the factory navs, but free updates (illegally, I suppose, but still!) and it works very, very well. Makes less stupid routes than my Garmin although it does make some stupid suggestions (detour: 5 miles longer, 1hr longer).


----------

